# health insurance



## sunshineUS (Nov 16, 2012)

Can anyone provide information on healthcare in the Netherlands? I know there are different levels of insurance but not sure what each level provides you with? Also, with the Dutch health insurance are you covered if you travel outside of the country? (i.e. if I wanted to keep some of my regular doctors here in the United States could I go to them when I'm visiting back home and be covered?)


----------



## Renee236 (Apr 16, 2012)

This site will give you a good idea of the posibilities: 
healthcare insurance - Zilveren Kruis Achmea

It's just one of many insurance companies, but it's one of the larger ones and they all offer fairly similar coverage. 
The more you pay the more you get, see the "reimbursements" list; paragraph: "outside the netherlands" for an idea of what is covered if you choose to go back to the States for healthcare.


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

sunshineUS said:


> Can anyone provide information on healthcare in the Netherlands? I know there are different levels of insurance but not sure what each level provides you with? Also, with the Dutch health insurance are you covered if you travel outside of the country? (i.e. if I wanted to keep some of my regular doctors here in the United States could I go to them when I'm visiting back home and be covered?)


Highly recommended: Independer.nl is an excellent site - they do respond to queries in English. 

Re- travel outside NL best to also speak to the ombudsman. 

0800 6464644
035 6722 722
10-4 mon-thurs
Speak with ms Gabi Schoonderwoerd

Other sites that may be helpful::
Verzekeringssite.nl
Kiesbeter.nl

Natura policy is best (they pay directly)
Don't take unify/seker/zeker policies (v. Limited contracts.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Independer.nl is bought by an insurance site so I am not sure about their independence anymore. Personally I have had Zilveren kruis/Achmea for over 20 years without trouble both in Holland as abroad. Be aware that in Holland the basic health care package is virtually the same ( also in price) but differences are made in the extra additions. For abroad you get paid only for the same level of service as you would get in Holland (which is typically 2nd class internationally seen). Also it's good to be aware that most employers have a group plan with insurance companies that lowers the fees (or improves the package).


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

cschrd2 said:


> Independer.nl is bought by an insurance site so I am not sure about their independence anymore.
> .


That's news to me. 
Good to know. I hate sneaky moves like that by corporates. 

Ombudsman is your best bet then. 
Good luck to the OP.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I would check some major companies like Menzis (East), CZ group (south), unive (central) and there is an independent search engine for health care insurance http://www.zorgkiezer.nl/.
Be careful when choosing what you need. Insurance is something you pay for stuff you might not need, but in case of need is of utmost importance!


----------



## Minstrelboy (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi everyone
due to the position I cover in the Company I work for (supporting multiple Countries), I have now the possibility to relocate to a Country of my choice. I am interested in having this international experience and I am now closing on 2-3 destinations (UK, Netherlands and Austria). 

Before taking a final decision, I would like to ask about healthcare.... I suffer from a mild form of a chronic disease and I need to take some pills etc to avoid flares. 
My question is, how does it work with prescriptions? Is it likely going to be expensive? How chronic diseases are covered by the public/private insurance?

Many thanks to all those will be of assistance. Thanks!


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Correct me if I am wrong, wasn't the CZ at one point a public-owned insurer, or maybe owned by the Unions or something like that?


----------

